# Noticias para radio aficionados en español



## eb7ctx (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola, os dejo un enlace muy interesante en donde unos colegas nos leen la revista Americana CQ pero en versión Española, con lo cual podemos estar haciendo otras cosas sin tener que leer

http://boletindxradiado.podomatic.com/


Un cordial saludo ( 73, 51 )


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 28, 2008)

Esta muy bueno el link..! Saludossss

73, 51


----------

